# Kjaer è stato operato. Fuori a lungo.



## admin (3 Dicembre 2021)

Come riportato da Mediaset, Kjaer stamattina è stato operato al ginocchio. Il difensore resterà fuori a lungo.

News precedenti

Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, Kjaer oggi si opererà. A cedere è stato il crociato. Il danese resterà fuori sei mesi. La stagione è finita.


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Kjaer stamattina è stato operato al ginocchio. Il difensore resterà fuori a lungo.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, Kjaer oggi si opererà. A cedere è stato il crociato. Il danese resterà fuori sei mesi. La stagione è finita.


.


----------



## iceman. (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Kjaer stamattina è stato operato al ginocchio. Il difensore resterà fuori a lungo.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, Kjaer oggi si opererà. A cedere è stato il crociato. Il danese resterà fuori sei mesi. La stagione è finita.


Se non intervengono a gennaio sono semplicemente dei pazzi.
Gabbia è un altro (mi sembra) predisposto alla rottura dei crociati mingherlino com'è; e romagnoli è un cesso, se si fa male tomori dovremmo giocare con gabbia-romagnoli.


----------



## Manue (3 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se non intervengono a gennaio sono semplicemente dei pazzi.
> Gabbia è un altro (mi sembra) predisposto alla rottura dei crociati mingherlino com'è; e romagnoli è un cesso, se si fa male tomori dovremmo giocare con gabbia-romagnoli.



Io son d'accordo con te, ma ci vuole uno di livello, 
è difficile trovare un bel sostituto a Gennaio, temo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Kjaer stamattina è stato operato al ginocchio. Il difensore resterà fuori a lungo.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, Kjaer oggi si opererà. A cedere è stato il crociato. Il danese resterà fuori sei mesi. La stagione è finita.


era ai massimi della carriera e gli è saltato il crociato. Mi dispiace per Simon e per noi, perdita immane, non solo per il contributo in campo che dà ma anche da leader del gruppo


----------



## egidiopersempre (3 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Io son d'accordo con te, ma ci vuole uno di livello,
> è difficile trovare un bel sostituto a Gennaio, temo.


l'unica è trovare un nuovo tomori (uno ai margini di una grande squadra ma di grandissimo potenziale) ma non sempre dal mazzo si pescano i jolly


----------



## Maravich49 (3 Dicembre 2021)

Quando mi dispiace, era al top della carriera ed aveva una leadership e fiducia nei propri mezzi quasi mistica. Forxa Simon!


----------



## claudiop77 (3 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, Kjaer stamattina è stato operato al ginocchio. Il difensore resterà fuori a lungo.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Come riportato dalla GDS, che conferma le news di ieri, Kjaer oggi si opererà. A cedere è stato il crociato. Il danese resterà fuori sei mesi. La stagione è finita.


Purtroppo fin da subito ho avuto la sensazione che fosse un infortunio grave.
Peccato per lui e per noi, sarà dura.
Bisognerebbe intervenire sul mercato a gennaio, ma dipenderà anche da come andrà la partita con il Liverpool, per i soli campionato e coppa Italia potremmo cavarcela "numericamente" aggiungendo Kalulu al parco centrali Tomori, Romagnoli e Gabbia, però il livello della coppia centrale scenderebbe sicuramente.
Bisognerebbe avere la fortuna di pescare un'occasione a gennaio.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Dicembre 2021)

Incredibile comunque, che a distanza di 2 giorni non si sappia ancora esattamente cosa si sia fatto Kjaer

Lo stesso Pioli poco fa ha detto "Se lo stop di Kjaer sarà lungo"

Diamine, si saprà sicuramente già se è crociato o meno.

Chi ci capisce, è bravo

Sarà pretattica come per Rebic, per lasciare la Salernitana nel dubbio


----------



## Rivera10 (3 Dicembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> l'unica è trovare un nuovo tomori (uno ai margini di una grande squadra ma di grandissimo potenziale) ma non sempre dal mazzo si pescano i jolly


Più facile a dirsi che a farsi. Dovranno proprio superarsi stavolta. Speriamo bene!


----------



## Stex (3 Dicembre 2021)

colpa di romagnoli cmq. se non si faceva espellere avrebbe giocato lui.


----------



## Stex (3 Dicembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> l'unica è trovare un nuovo tomori (uno ai margini di una grande squadra ma di grandissimo potenziale) ma non sempre dal mazzo si pescano i jolly


a sto punto andrei a prendere milinkovic per 15 milioni. 24 anni


----------



## Andris (3 Dicembre 2021)

temo che per convincere gli americani serva fare l'impresa con il Liverpool.
con il turno passato in champions è proprio impossibile non prendere uno forte


----------



## Miro (3 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Incredibile comunque, che a distanza di 2 giorni non si sappia ancora esattamente cosa si sia fatto Kjaer
> 
> Lo stesso Pioli poco fa ha detto "Se lo stop di Kjaer sarà lungo"
> 
> ...


Certo che fare pretattica con la Salernitana, con tutto il rispetto  mi fa tornare in mente Inzaghi e il suo _"non si può pensare di dominare l'Empoli a San Siro"_ [cit.]


----------



## Love (3 Dicembre 2021)

Ma Simon è stato operato stamattina? possibile che non sia uscito ancora nessun comunicato ufficiale da parte della società?


----------



## JoKeR (3 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Incredibile comunque, che a distanza di 2 giorni non si sappia ancora esattamente cosa si sia fatto Kjaer
> 
> Lo stesso Pioli poco fa ha detto "Se lo stop di Kjaer sarà lungo"
> 
> ...


Gestione della comunicazione, per l'ennesima volta, assurda.
Non ci sono aggettivi per questa, inutile, pseudo-strategia.


----------



## egidiopersempre (3 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Gestione della comunicazione, per l'ennesima volta, assurda.
> Non ci sono aggettivi per questa, inutile, pseudo-strategia.


oggi facevano un intervento artroscopico per capire l'entità del danno, mi sembra.


----------

